# Kim Jong Un feeds Uncle to a pack of 120 dogs



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

How sick is that ?
Kim Jong-un &#39;fed uncle to 120 ravenous dogs&#39;

How could he be allowed to do that??


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

That's horrific!!
The report seems a little vague atm, i'm not saying it's not true, it's more a case of i'm hoping it's not.
Sadly some countries do seem to have some extremists who use barbaric methods.


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

For someone who could have his uncle and his ex-girlfriend put to death, it's hell for anyone in North Korea


----------



## stugregg (Jan 2, 2014)

........And they are supposed to be a developed nation.... that is dark ages punishment !......... sickening on every level !!!!!


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

North Korea IS still in the dark ages, that's why it's citizens want to escape but are trapped :frown:


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

That's horrible


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

How awful.

And our lot complain. They want to be grateful


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Not sure I'd actually believe this considering how much other tosh North Korea comes out with on a daily basis. Remember how they found the unicorn remains, what, last year?

Poor man was probably shot in the head, but this makes them sound ~badder~.


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

korrok said:


> Not sure I'd actually believe this considering how much other tosh North Korea comes out with on a daily basis. Remember how they found the unicorn remains, what, last year?
> 
> Poor man was probably shot in the head, but this makes them sound ~badder~.


A bit like 'Chinese Whisper'


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

What ever the method, he DID got rid of his uncle, and his ex-girlfriend, simply because he can, which is what's so unnerving when a spoiled brat has been given the power :scared:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

This can't be true, surely no one could do such an awful thing. It's barbaric!!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Simply NK propaganda .... don't get me wrong , but it was only a matter of wks ago , when this guy was apparently killed by a firing squad .... which is the usual way ..... The sooner China wakes up to this idiot , instead of covering his arse the better .... Mind you imo ... the world needs to wake up to China :scared:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

yelloworchid said:


> North Korea IS still in the dark ages


Quite literally, as can be seen from space:










Want to hazard a guess at which bit is North Korea? North Korea is about as backward as it gets in the modern world. 

As this killed-by-dogs story sems to have appears to have originated as a single post on a satirical Chinese microblogging website, I'd say the source is rather suspect


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

It's not a matter of 'allow' - he is a 'supreme' despot and does what the hell he likes.

The story may or may not be true, but I doubt he will even try to deny it, because it adds to the aura of fear that surrounds him and his brutal regime.

America won't say a peep about this because

a) no oil

b) lots of nuclear weapons and an army who would rather die in his service than risk rebellion.

This is where we see just how much they really care about 'freedom'!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> This can't be true, surely no one could do such an awful thing. It's barbaric!!


I don't know if you've read anything about Pol Pot's regime in Kampuchea (Cambodia). You would barely credit the horrors that took place - death by dogs is civilised in comparison. Trust me - there are a lot of people out there capable of barbarism.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The story may have started in a satirical blog according to this
Did Kim Jong-un really feed his uncle to pack of dogs?


----------



## simon89 (Aug 9, 2013)

I totally agree that this simply must be some part of NK's crazy propaganda. But just thinking such a thing up requires a sickness of mind... Well, Kim Jong Un has totally proven that his mind is sick enough!


----------



## medusabites (Feb 22, 2014)

whilst its disgusting its North Korea....sense left that country long ago.


Now for a sick point... makes a change from the dogs being the ones eaten there.


----------

